# is there anyway of makin roach weed taste good?



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

i mainly smoke blunts,but i have a good 200-300 roaches i've been savin over the past..hell...i dont even know how long i've been savin.theyve just kinda multiplied.is there any home remedy i can use to make the weed in these taste better,if i cant get smoke,i usually just break a few of em and roll em in a flavored blunt stick i love the buzz but the taste is horrible
can i do anything to make it not taste as bad? i'd hate to throw em all away...i mean,we all know weed is $ and /or hard work.-thanks alot


----------



## Hick (Jun 1, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i mainly smoke blunts,but i have a good 200-300 roaches i've been savin over the past..hell...i dont even know how long i've been savin.theyve just kinda multiplied.is there any home remedy i can use to make the weed in these taste better,if i cant get smoke,i usually just break a few of em and roll em in a flavored blunt stick i love the buzz but the taste is horrible
> can i do anything to make it not taste as bad? i'd hate to throw em all away...i mean,we all know weed is $ and /or hard work.-thanks alot


  Man, I have a coffee can full.It doesn't actually "improve the flavor".. Only thing that ever made me appreciate the ..flavor, was smokin' on some of that nasty brown brick stuff first...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 1, 2008)

pack some dank weed on top of it in your waterbong with ice?

idk thats a good question. how about putting an orange peel in a tupperware with the weed...?

works on overdried bud...


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 1, 2008)

try a VERY light mix of lemon juice and water and mist it about an hour or 2 b4 u smoke it... be very light with it or it will be too damp to smoke.  It gives it a slight citrus taste and cuts down on the harshness (not much though...)


----------



## stoneybologne (Jun 2, 2008)

smoke it when theres nothing else to smoke, or havent blazed in a day or two. 
it'll be the best stuff on earth


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 2, 2008)

I just smoke them through my bubbler (plug the roach in the bowlhead), and only the last couple hits of the roach then are too harsh. In fact, it hits just as smooth as a full blunt until you get to the VERY end, but by then you're mostly just smoking blunt wrap/shell/leaf anyways.


----------

